# DVD piracy raid



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/2009060...mecounterfeitfilmanimaloffbeat_20090603122643


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Are they saying that a dog can actually smell DVDs? That's insane!


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Are they saying that a dog can actually smell DVDs? That's insane!


Yep that what they say.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

> Paddy was given to Malaysia by the MPA to help close down piracy syndicates who churn out vast quantities of illegal DVDs. The dog is specially trained to detect chemicals in the discs.


That is rather cool.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

Let's hope they're all copies of Paul Blart: Mall Cop.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Mertzen said:


> Let's hope they're all copies of Paul Blart: Mall Cop.


That would explain how the dog could smell them! :grin:


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Mertzen said:


> Let's hope they're all copies of Paul Blart: Mall Cop.





bobukcat said:


> That would explain how the dog could smell them! :grin:


I'm just going out on a limb here, neither of you would recommend this film even to a death row inmate as cruel and unusual punishment? :lol::lol:


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Mertzen said:


> Let's hope they're all copies of Paul Blart: Mall Cop.


Nobody in their right mind would waste blank DVDs to burn copies of this pile of crap movie.:lol::lol:


----------



## willc (Apr 26, 2008)

Pirates just need to put a few big stacks of blank DVD's around town and that should take care of the dog. :lol:


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

There allegedly was a bounty placed on Lucky and Flo, the original DVD sniffing dogs.


----------

